

Ask HN: Laptop coders, your setup? - coryl

Anyone here using a wireless keyboard + mouse instead of their laptop keyboard/touchpad? And for monitor: Laptop monitor + external? External only? Laptop screen only?<p>Logitech has a really nice solar powered bluetooth keyboard: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/keyboards/keyboards/Wireless-Solar-Keyboard-K760-for-Mac<p>Wondering what the ergonomics and productivity benefits are.<p>Thanks
======
logn
11-inch MacBook Air. People are always amazed I code on an 11-inch but
honestly it works just fine--> (screenshot of eclipse)
<http://i.imgur.com/84TlU.png>

The resolution is actually fairly generous. And if you're hacking in the
terminal it's more than sufficient.

I find the 11 inch keyboard is just a lot easier to type on. You don't have
this huge plane of plastic sticking out under your wrists.

And I generally lay down on the couch. I can't handle desk+chair. Too hard on
my wrists and back. If I have to work at my desk I usually try to prop my feet
up somewhere.

------
polyfractal
I have a Thinkpad E420 which is my main computer. Occasionally I'll work at my
kitchen table, but usually I work at my "command center" desk. I have a 25"
LCD monitor that helps supplement the horrible 1366x768 screen on my laptop.

For peripherals, I have a basic Dell optical mouse [1] and an ancient
Microsoft Trackball Explorer [2]. I use a Logitech Ultrathin keyboard [3] as
my main keyboard, but also utilize the laptop's keys too since they are very
nice.

Basically, by having two sets of each peripheral, I can swap between them to
keep from feeling sore. If my hand starts to get cramped from the mouse,
switch over to the trackball for a while. If my wrists are getting tired with
one keyboard, close the tray and switch to the laptop itself.

[1]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VBZWZ6/ref=as_li_tf_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VBZWZ6/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B000VBZWZ6&linkCode=as2&tag=mctr03-20)

[2]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005853Z/ref=as_li_tf_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005853Z/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00005853Z&linkCode=as2&tag=mctr03-20)

[3]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F51G16/ref=as_li_tf_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F51G16/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B001F51G16&linkCode=as2&tag=mctr03-20)

------
dougbarrett
At work, it's a 14" Macbook Pro (probably a 2011 model, not quite sure) with
two external monitors. I use an external apple keyboard, because having a
10-key is really helpful, but I use the trackpad since I have to span 3
screens with the cursor, it's a pain to use a mouse sometimes.

At home, I have a 13" Macbook Air, the previous generation. I prefer using
this to be honest than my 3 monitor setup at work since it's light weight, and
I am more portable. I don't use any accessories for it, except I did buy a
Microsoft Bluetooth mouse that I may use occasionally, but it's primarily for
when I'm doing presentations.

------
benji-york
I was starting to get wrist and neck pain from using a laptop on a desk that
was too high for my wrists and too low for my neck. I didn't want an external
monitor but still wanted my laptop display higher. After investigating laptop
arms, etc. I stumbled upon a large platter display stand at a home decor
place.

Adding a keyboard tray, a USB keyboard and mouse, and a USB hub so I only have
one cable to unplug when I want to move to the couch.

Fuzzy picture: <http://benjiyork.com/pictures/laptop-setup.jpg>

------
zrail
My home setup is my MBA plus my couch. The ergonomics are terrible but my
productivity is pretty decent and I dont use it this way for very many hours a
day.

------
cowsaysoink
I sit on the floor and put a laptop on a coffee table that has open space for
my legs underneath. The ergonomics for my arms aren't very nice but everything
else seems to be fine.

I do move around every hour. I use a wireless mouse but I don't end up using a
mouse that much. Sometimes I will hook up a keyboard and use the keyboard on
my lap under the coffee table but not that often.

------
runawaybottle
I've got a similar keyboard from logitech for my pc:
[http://www.logitech.com/en-
us/keyboards/keyboards/k750-keybo...](http://www.logitech.com/en-
us/keyboards/keyboards/k750-keyboard)

They keys are good, similar to Mac keyboard.

Thinking about get a laptop myself just so I don't have to sit at this desk to
do anything.

------
jamesjguthrie
I have my Lenovo Thinkpad docking station on my desk with the living room's
50" plasma plugged into it along with USB cables for my phones and the
Lenovo's mini mouse.

I tend to always work at the desk and during the day (when the fiancee is at
work) I use the plasma as a second screen - mainly running an Android emulator
in it or Spotify.

------
yasith
My desk has two levels. 5 inches of height difference.

\- Upper Level: 13" Laptop + 24" external display (Use both displays) \- Lower
Level: Wireless keyboard + mouse

Pros: Very comfortable. Have enough space for a notebook to write stuff. Cons:
Getting tired of changing mouse batteries, every 2-3 months.

------
devb0x
I sit at a desk or the kitchen counter for long periods. Most likely sitting
with my prod laptop.

For a quick hack my netbook works very nicely, on the couch.

------
SirPalmerston
13-in 2009 Unibody Mac with a Magic Mouse and wireless Apple Keyboard.

I normally just sit at the kitchen table.

